
Show HN: Now Mobile – An Open-Source Mobile Client for ZEIT's Now Platform - fivepointseven
https://mobile.now.sh
======
fivepointseven
Hello, HN!

For a while now I've been a big fan of ZEIT and in particular, their
deployment platform - Now.sh.

It has great CLI, Desktop and Web experiences, however aside from web version
of the dashboard, there wasn't really anything for mobile. And since I'm very
mobile (and I imagine a lot of other people are as well), I decided to fill
this gap :)

The app is built with React Native (and some native Swift parts) and is fully
open source: [https://github.com/rdev/now-mobile](https://github.com/rdev/now-
mobile)

It's also live on Product Hunt: [https://www.producthunt.com/posts/now-
mobile](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/now-mobile)

